# My first batch with fresh grapes.....



## geek (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, took the plunge and bought 3 lugs last night.
2 Merlot and 1 Cabernet Savignon.

De-stemed by hand and crushed with a mash potato crusher...WHAT A PAIN..!!!

I started around 8pm, my son helped and then my wife for the de-stem process, took us close to 2 hours, then I did the crush alone until a bit after mid-night.

I have 2 6gal buckets almost full and I think some grapes are still not crushed. I added 1/4 tsp of kmeta to each bucket and stirred a bit.

I plan to do maceration and leave grapes in cold temps; both the merlot and cab tested at around ~1.100
I have not tested PH and plan to do that tonight.
My dilemma is the temp, I left the 2 buckets in the deck as it was in the 30s overnight and will be in the low 50s during the day. Is that too high of a temp?
I MAY only be able to put 1 bucket in the basement refrigerator.

This morning I stirred with a spoon and it felt like hard to move around in bucket. I will blend it altogether and will need a large brute to mix them up before pitching yeast.

Questions:
1.what yeast you recommend, local place has Red Star. Should I use 2 packets, maybe RC-212?
2.when in brute, you pitch the yeast on top of all those grapes/skins on the surface and then you stir?
3.this will be hard to press skins when time comes, suggestions..!!!
4.how many days to leave alone before yeast, 1 day ok due to temp fluctuation?
5.yeast nutrient, how much and before pitching yeast? Yeast energizer?
6.no pectix enzyme, right?

Any other suggestions ...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 23, 2013)

Varis,
Whole grapes is not an issue.
If the grapes are right up to the top of the buckets, you need to get bigger buckets or another bucket and split them up better, as the cap comes to the top, it'll need some room.
For cold soak, temps need to be under 55 degrees, but a very smart man suggested that I fill empty soda bottles 3/4 way full and freeze them, put them in the buckets and you will maintain 35-45 degrees easily. 
Once the cap raises to the top, punch it down so they don't spoil.
I would get Lallezyme and add it asap, it will help to break down the grapes. 
Hydrate the yeast before adding it to must, hydrating the yeast with goferm is even better.
Add 1 gram of yeast per gallon of must.
Add fermaid k or fermaid o yeast nutrient as per directions.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 23, 2013)

Pressing is going to be a challenge with that volume. There is a post on here called "quick and quirky presses" or something like that. Take a look. It may give you some ideas. Actually, one member here (GregND, if I'm not mistaken) has used a mop bucket to press. 

I'll second everything Tom has said.


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but is hydrating the yeast the action of stirring the yeast in a separate cup with must before pitching it to the bucket?

I plan on getting BM45 (thanks Bill) for the yeast at a supplier here in CT, 1 packet is enough or should I use 2 packets for this 6gal batch?

For Lallzyme I'd need to check around and maybe order online...

How long for the cold soak are you guys doing?


----------



## Bartman (Oct 23, 2013)

That sounds pretty brutal - de-stemming/crushing by hand. Makes my local motorized crusher/de-stemmer rental an even better deal for small volumes like yours (and mine).

I recommend RC-212 for dry reds. Of course, there is a good amount of personal opinion that goes into that, but I find ti reliable and produces a robust wine with good tannins, color, and mouthfeel. Other yeasts have their positive qualities too, some of it is experience in using it and personal preference.

RC-212 generally requires you to add some nutrient, not an excessive dose, but it is unwise to use that yeast with no nutrient completely.

Pitch yeast a day after crushing/de-stemming, assuming you sulfited the juice after crushing to stun any wild/native yeast.


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2013)

Guys, ok to leave the 2 buckets with their lids shut tight during cold soak?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 23, 2013)

Varis,
I usually use 1 gram of yeast per gallon.


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL, we posted almost at the same time....ok to leave the 2 buckets with their lids shut tight during cold soak?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 23, 2013)

yep, leave the buckets closed so nothing gets in them.


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, I went to the place and got some go ferm and BM45, since they carry big containers they sell both by the grams.

I am assuming that the pectic enzyme can be added now during cold soak.


----------



## geek (Oct 23, 2013)

Tom,

Just calibrated my ph55 with new solutions.
One bucket came up with a Ph of *3.32* and the other *3.40*.

The first bucket is all Merlot and the 2nd most Cabernet.

I will get a brute tomorrow to mix both buckets and check again.
Is that Ph level good enough? I plan to do MLF.

Thanks.
.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 23, 2013)

very cool Varis, now yer talking!! Getting the brutes was one of the smartest things I've done this season....LOL! I'd get the 32 gallon, the 20 gal will be fine for 3 lugs, but think about next year...LOL!


----------



## GreginND (Oct 24, 2013)

The pH looks pretty good. If anything a tad on the low side but after MLF it will be just fine. I would not do any pH adjusting now. If you have some oak chips, you could add those to the primary.

Add your ML bacteria a day or so before pressing when the brix are down to 5 or below.


----------



## geek (Oct 24, 2013)

cool, thanks Tom and Greg.


----------



## geek (Oct 24, 2013)

hey guys, quick Q. I plan to rush to HD now and get a 20gal brute.
My plan is to leave my 2 buckets cold soak until tomorrow maybe mid day (they've been cold soaking outside for 2 days), then put both in 20gal container and use a 2x4 to crush a bit more, then add pectic enzyme per directions at 1/2 tsp/gal.
Instructions say to add the pectic enzyme *1 hour* before pitching yeast.

Ok to add the enzyme and wait longer to add yeast, like around 10 hours?
When I bring buckets inside the must temp will be too cold and need to wait for temp to get higher before adding yeast.

Comments?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 24, 2013)

There should be no problem to let the pectic enzyme sit in the must.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 24, 2013)

Let the must come up to room temp, but I've heard of yeasts that have fermented at much lower than that.


----------



## geek (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok, I will use BM45 yeast.
Will report tomorrow....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 25, 2013)

Make sure that you have enough fermaid on hand, that yeast is a nutrient hog.


----------



## geek (Oct 25, 2013)

Tom, I bought a few grams of go germ and just found a bag of "Yeast Nutrient" in my arsenal.

That nutrient came with a deal I bought from someone recently, it is a white granulated stuff. Wondering if ok to use both.


----------



## geek (Oct 25, 2013)

Brought the 2 buckets inside after almost 3 days in cold soak; mixed both into 20gal brute.

Added ~7 tsp of pectic enzyme.

Calibrated ph55 and measured ph= ~3.41

Must temp however is at 50 degrees F. So I turned on the basement pellet stove and placed brute on top of a small table and in front of the pellet stove 

Will check temp again tonight but thinking about waiting to pitch the yeast in the morning. I hope its temp goes to high 60s or 70 before the yeast..

..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 25, 2013)

Perfect pH!


----------



## geek (Oct 25, 2013)

Undecided if pitching yeast now, must temp reads ~62F according the ph meter.

Too cool? What would be the min temp to pitch yeast? Room temp is ~70F.


----------



## Bartman (Oct 27, 2013)

62 degrees would be about as cold of a temperature as I would expect the yeast to be able to function in. I would aim for 65 degrees minimum. It also depends on the yeast strain - some are more tolerant of lower temperatures than others.


----------



## geek (Oct 27, 2013)

the temp in the must read 80 degrees this morning as I have the bucket in front of the pellet stove; I hope the BM45 yeast is ok with that temp?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2013)

geek said:


> the temp in the must read 80 degrees this morning as I have the bucket in front of the pellet stove; I hope the BM45 yeast is ok with that temp?



I wouldn't want to go much higher than that. Then again, I usually try to keep things in the low-mid 70's.


----------



## geek (Oct 27, 2013)

I hear you, I took another reading now and is at 81F so I moved it away from the stove.
The smell of this blend is WONDERFUL.

First time with fresh grapes, the cap formation is hard on top..!!
I can finally listen to the noise of the yeast at work.

Thinking ahead of time, I am concerned about pressing.....sigh...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2013)

geek said:


> Thinking ahead of time, I am concerned about pressing.....sigh...



Have you decided how you'll press?


----------



## geek (Oct 27, 2013)

no...trying to find someone local that can do me a favor or charge me a small fee....


----------

